# Rut Report



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm hunting outside of Crestview area haventbeen in the woods muchbut havent seen any buck doe relations happening in my area but that doesnt mean its not happening. I know it might bea little early but maybe we canhelp each other by telling what were seeing. Sooooooo what you allseeing as far as rut activity in your hunting neighborhood? Merry Christmas All


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

our rut doesn't happen until late jan. or early feb. 

the last 2 weeks of hunting season are usually the best.

the more does you shoot now, the better your rut will be.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

I'v been seeing squirrels and rabbits and birds.... hope this helps

:banghead:banghead

Would like to see some deer!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i killed a 7 point this morning in walnut hill. tarsals were clean and his neck was still skinny. whipper snapper is right. the rut isnt until the last 2 weeks of the season. however, i did a lil walking in Evergreen and found a bunch of big rubs and some scrapes too. but reguardless, the rut is still nearly a month away


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wed. I went to my lease property just north of Laurel Hill and along a woodline there were 2 scrapes...I went back tonight and there were 8-10 fresh scrapes....I tried to work some magic but only saw 2 deer come out at dark and could not put horns on them...When I came out, I shined up the 2 and the 2 turned into 7 w/ 1 looking like a buck...I'll catch him eventually!!!


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know its early but the different phases of the rut are something to pay attention to alsoimo.Im more curious to see if we canhelp each other know when its happening and maybe what to look for in your arearather then what phase of it your seeing.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats what I'm talkinboutJason... Maybe we can get enough involved to watch the rut via the net move through our area?


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'796\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">ScullsMcNasty perfect and congrats on the 7......</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I dropped a big Nanny last night, and she still had her yearliing with her, and another Doe came out soon after. The rut is still 2 to 3 weeks off here in Baldwin County.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *KoolKat45 (12/22/2007)*I know its early but the different phases of the rut are something to pay attention to alsoimo.Im more curious to see if we canhelp each other know when its happening and maybe what to look for in your arearather then what phase of it your seeing.


if there is some people that are close to where you are hunting they will certainly help your forcasting. you can't depend on information of someone that hunts even 40-50 miles away. remember, it all depends on when your does get ready. i do believe you should start seeing some pre-rut signs up to a month in advance. i shot a few does this last weak and none of them were near coming in. i am also a long way from you. you should pay attention to what the black water hunters are reporting as well. remember also the true crazy ass rut, only lasts for about 3 days. the rest of the action is pre and post rut.


----------



## lawenforcer1 (Dec 14, 2007)

on my land west of greenville alabama 2 weeks ago i saw a few small scrapes nothing to get real excited about porbally be atleast mid january till it its hard if not closer to the end of the season


----------



## fishin daily (Oct 13, 2007)

i hunt all alog hwy4 and in between 4 and 90 in baker holt munson area and someone got a doe friday and said that she is starting to piss on herself and in backer someone had two bucks fighting in there drive way it was not a seriuos fight just bumping a little heads but i think if it stays cold like this it might happen a little early the end of jan


----------



## fishin daily (Oct 13, 2007)

on the same token i saw a cowhorn and a button buck so they are still running together


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i am also seeing bucks still hanging together.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

our bucks are still walkin together but are rubbin and scrapin like it's going out of style. it's comin man, it's comin...


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

it wont be far off, IF and I say IF we can get some constant cold weather. Plus on this full moon, I think with the timing of this cold snap, you will probably see a little more pre rut as well. The bucks are rubbing and scraping on our place as well, but don't think they are serious yet. But if you do find a good buck working a scrap line, NOW is the time to start toying with is emotions with some scents. And not doe in heat. Use other dominate buck scents. Then when he gets hot and heavy trying to figure out who is coming into his house and pissing on his carpet, then drop a little standing doe pee and click your bow off safety, cause he is a coming


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

haven't seen a single buck on Blackwater this year...except the one I schwammied tonight! Seen does...of course. When would you start using the Lil' Can and grunts?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (12/23/2007)*it wont be far off, IF and I say IF we can get some constant cold weather. Plus on this full moon, I think with the timing of this cold snap, you will probably see a little more pre rut as well. The bucks are rubbing and scraping on our place as well, but don't think they are serious yet. But if you do find a good buck working a scrap line, NOW is the time to start toying with is emotions with some scents. And not doe in heat. Use other dominate buck scents. Then when he gets hot and heavy trying to figure out who is coming into his house and pissing on his carpet, then drop a little standing doe pee and click your bow off safety, cause he is a coming


if im not mistaken(i could be wrong) but isnt it the amount of daylight in the day that determines the rut rather than the temp. i know alot of people that think the cold weather starts the rut but from what i read its the sunlight... just a lil tid bit of info. cold weather just increases daytime deer movement.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/24/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Caspr21 (12/23/2007)*it wont be far off, IF and I say IF we can get some constant cold weather. Plus on this full moon, I think with the timing of this cold snap, you will probably see a little more pre rut as well. The bucks are rubbing and scraping on our place as well, but don't think they are serious yet. But if you do find a good buck working a scrap line, NOW is the time to start toying with is emotions with some scents. And not doe in heat. Use other dominate buck scents. Then when he gets hot and heavy trying to figure out who is coming into his house and pissing on his carpet, then drop a little standing doe pee and click your bow off safety, cause he is a coming
> ...




I think you are right. It is one big washing machine that all the factors have to be put into place. You do see more activity during colder days due to the deer needing to keep the metabolism high.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

They are through rutting up here for the most part so it's not all sunlight in my opinion.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Been through here for a few weeks too.


----------



## DarthYoda (Nov 3, 2007)

Ryan is right with regards to the length of day relating to the rut. Cold weather also plays into it in some ways, as deer are more active during cold days. A very cold day can be a great day for any hunter, especially during the rut.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a small spike over the weekend with black tarsals. This was east of FL Hwy 29, just north of the McDavid Lumber Mill. Makes me think that the bucks are thinking the rut is coming......


----------



## fishin daily (Oct 13, 2007)

i had 2 smallbucks come up on me monday about 3 minutes apart and they were not together in fact the little one was kinda spooked of the bigger one so i dont think it will be too long also saw some does walking throuh the woods just strolling alog with there tails straight up


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Had some young bucks chasing some does this wednesday morning, I saw a awesome mature 8 pt that slippedawayfrom me with me standing there with the mathews in my hand:reallycrying.That same morninga buddy of mine shot a nice 9 pt 17 1/2 inch inside spread and his tarsals were black black black and he had the ol buck stink. I think we have a hand full of does that are starting to come in. So good luck


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (12/27/2007)*Had some young bucks chasing some does this wednesday morning, I saw a awesome mature 8 pt that slippedawayfrom me with me standing there with the mathews in my hand:reallycrying.That same morninga buddy of mine shot a nice 9 pt 17 1/2 inch inside spread and his tarsals were black black black and he had the ol buck stink. I think we have a hand full of does that are starting to come in. So good luck


Where was this(general area)??? I hope near my place.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

He killed the buck off of our property. it is about 25 miles north of monroeville


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Our local club is in Cantonment/Molino, and we've had two 7-points killed, a big 8 missed and quite a few bucks seen. I think the bucks here are starting to cruise looking for Miss Hottie right now - but Miss Hottie isn't hot yet.

Ed


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (12/27/2007)*He killed the buck off of our property.


No, No...I was just hoping the rut was picking up likeyour's in my area. The rut around my place isusually mid-Jan (last 2-3 weeks). I'm 10mi east-southeast of Evergreen, AL. So, I was looking for a little early deer sexual relations near me.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody seeing any rut action on Blackwater? I figure if we're not already in Pre-rut...should only be a few days.


----------



## Ben Rowe (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from my land and in Evergreen. Not much goin on saw a few does'a and such. This mornin our neighbors ran some dogs they killred a few. we set on the property line hopin' some might run to us we saw a few. my little cousin shot a 8 pt. followed blood for a while turned the dogs loose never found him. Leavin we had a nice buck jump the road with 2 dogs on him stopped got the dogs gave em back. Those dogs ran that deer for 2 hrs. we picked em up bout 1 1/2 miles from where they turned em loose. Finally tally from the drive 3 does 6pt. and 8pt. one big coyote and two bobcats


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

went hunting last weekend and had 6 doesbeing trailed by a small spike north of hwy 4. i was hunting neer a lot of rubs and scrapes.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

that was in blackwater


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Seems like things are heating up close to home. Sure hope I get to get in the woods this weekend.


----------

